
Ask HN: How does https://flash.android.com access my locally stored adb keys - greatjack613
Hi everyone,<p>I noticed that https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flash.android.com is able to access my local adb keys stored on my local filesystem in ~&#x2F;.android&#x2F;adbkey . It does this after pressing Get Started on the page above and clicking agree to the dialog asking you if it can access you adb keys.<p>How is this possible? Is there some hidden api in chrome that google is using to access the local file system, or is there a more mundane explanation involving some unknown api?<p>Thanks all.
======
dylz
You need to preinstall the Android USB driver, and approve access:

My guess is WebUSB API: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/USB](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/USB)

------
greatjack613
Another addendum is that it does not trigger the authorize keys dialog on my
android device, which is further proof that it is reading keys that are
already authorized from the computer

